# Is NYX Loose Pearl Pigment in Oro really a MAC Melon dupe?



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 19, 2009)

I read this after googling a suggestion for one. Is it true? 

Thanks.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 20, 2009)

Anybody?

Here is Oro for reference:




I do not own Melon so I have no clue. What do you think? Does it look close?


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 20, 2009)

That does not look at all like Melon to me, it looks more like a dupe for Mac's Tan.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 28, 2009)

Ugh I still don't know if I should order this.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 15, 2009)

bump...


anyone else? does nyx have a dupe?


----------

